# Clutch replacement on 88 Stanza



## timbrewer (May 1, 2006)

Hi, 
I have an 88 Stanza wagon, 4x4, manual tranny. The clutch is slipping. It is not likely a clutch adjustment issue because I have to push the clutch pedal clear in to disengage the tranny. My kids were pretty hard on the clutch: gas on high, slip clutch until car goes. I have no idea how many miles are on the clutch but I think I need a new clutch disk. My questions: Where can I get a good guide about how to dis/reassemble the system? It looks like I need to split the transfer case to get the bell housing off. Is that right? Do I need replacement gaskets to do this? Anything I really need to know that would not be routine mechanical stuff? Thanks for any help and guidance you can give me. Tim


----------

